

Google's new logo might not be as small as claimed - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/google_s_new_logo_might_not_be_as_small_as_claimed

======
nadavs
Last week Google announced their new logo, and promised a drastic size
reduction from their previous logo, of X46, from approximately 13.7KB to only
305 bytes. Seems that these promising numbers are misleading. A mix of the SVG
and PNG image formats is involved. The actual logo images embedded in Google's
web pages are much bigger and have plenty of room for optimization.

------
ranrub
Almost every website can be optimized, but this is really wasteful...

